# Bayou 220



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here had one and what they have done to it. I bought one a few weeks ago real cheap from a friend. I told my wife its for my son, he's 2 months old now. Anyways it should be a fun project for me now and fun as a back up until he's old enough to ride it. I've already got some 27" outlaws for the back of it and now I need to rebuild the motor, when I finish up my other projects. I'm thinking some of the parts off of the newer bayou 300's may fit like the head, carbs, cams, etc. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

hey HeadC1 sure would nice if you would keep us informed on that project we have a Bayou 250


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh i definitely will. It will be a few of weeks before I really get started on it. Hopefully I finish tuning mine tonight and maybe put my wife's bike back together by this weekend or middle of next week. Then I have a couple of things to do to my daughter's honda 300. But after that its game on. I've already bought some Brute 650 SRA wheels for it and the 27" outlaws for the back. Now I just need to help it turn them.:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my mom's bayou250 i put a new stator in it, new rectifier.
my stepdad put a new top end. runs pretty good. Got a nice exhaust leak on the front. needs a new exhaust gasket.
weird bike. has a rear diff unlock. Makes steering way easy and will not tear up the grass when unlocked.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

the older bayou 220s dont have a rear diff lock. the older 300s do. too bad Ox gave that cobra muffler away, i had one on my bayou and it seemed to have a lil more power than everyone elses. 

man i wish my dad hadnt of gave my 220 away for FREE. it would def be on then.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

bump530 said:


> too bad Ox gave that cobra muffler away, i had one on my bayou and it seemed to have a lil more power than everyone elses.


He said he doesn't remember giving it away and it should be in the pile of crap he gave me but either way its nothing a HO4 with a 300 head pipe cant fix.


----------



## 750i (May 3, 2009)

On my bayou 220 I have bought 24" GBC Gators, and I have installed a custom snorkel.


----------



## 750i (May 3, 2009)

I also forgot that I have a cobra exhaust


----------

